# Please help identify...



## SouthFLGirl (Jul 26, 2020)

I recently got feather footed bantam chicks from Tractor supply. After 2 days of research I haven't been able to identify them. I can only guess that I have at least 1 Cockrell due to slow feathering of the wings compared to the other 4. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 3rd picture down is the one I believe to be the Cockrell.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're awfully young to be able to ID. Someone might be able to spot something that can tell you. 

What I know is they are not Silkies but I'll bet you already knew that. And I doubt they're faverolles.


----------



## SouthFLGirl (Jul 26, 2020)

Yes, definitely know that they aren't silkies. From the pictures I have been able to find I'm leaning more towards Cochin or Brahma. I doubt they are Sebright although I would LOVE one of those beauties.

I'll probably end up just waiting until they're older to find out what they are and how many roos I got


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

Definitely not sebright. My guess is Cochin.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I'm not great with breeds, I'm better with gender but I would have to guess cochin also.
As far as genders go, it's awfully early and they are all at different stages of feathering, there could be several reasons for that. 

I would imagine the one that you think is a roo, is a roo but don't quote me on that. It's not because of slow feathering though, it's the shape of the wing. I won't go into that here. 
I wouldn't worry about it just yet, I understand the need to know but honestly, at this age no one short of a professional vent sexer could tell you and more often than not, they are wrong lol.

There is a saying "It's a rooster until it lays an egg". (just for information sake, you cannot go by crowing, there are many hens that crow, I have one.)


----------



## SouthFLGirl (Jul 26, 2020)

Sylie said:


> I'm not great with breeds, I'm better with gender but I would have to guess cochin also.
> As far as genders go, it's awfully early and they are all at different stages of feathering, there could be several reasons for that.
> 
> I would imagine the one that you think is a roo, is a roo but don't quote me on that. It's not because of slow feathering though, it's the shape of the wing. I won't go into that here.
> ...


I'm watching a lot of YouTube videos too and I'm wondering if they could be Pekin...simply due to coloring.

Only time will tell but I'm fairly certain I only have the 1 roo.


----------



## SouthFLGirl (Jul 26, 2020)

BantyChickMom said:


> Definitely not sebright. My guess is Cochin.


I'm completely okay with whatever they are but the suspense is killing me


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Time will tell  but seriously, at this age, don't count your chickens hahahahaha! omg I kill me


----------



## SouthFLGirl (Jul 26, 2020)

Sylie said:


> Time will tell  but seriously, at this age, don't count your chickens hahahahaha! omg I kill me


Hahaha I'm just happy to have them. I'm fairly certain my ducks got eaten by the gator in the canal behind my house so I figured Bantam chicks would be a better bet and less drawn to water lol


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

That does give them a tiny bit better chance but if you have gators, seriously, get gator proof fencing, do not let them free range, gators don't care if they have to walk a mile to get a snack and they can smell their snack that far too.


----------



## SouthFLGirl (Jul 26, 2020)

Sylie said:


> That does give them a tiny bit better chance but if you have gators, seriously, get gator proof fencing, do not let them free range, gators don't care if they have to walk a mile to get a snack and they can smell their snack that far too.


FWC was supposed to come catch it since it's in a residential area. I haven't seen them or heard that they came and left with it but I will definitely be looking after my flock. I currently rent so gator proof fencing isn't really an option unfortunately.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

OH that's too bad  Might have to make them a very sturdy pen with really strong fencing, Gators can go find their snack elsewhere!


----------



## SouthFLGirl (Jul 26, 2020)

Sylie said:


> OH that's too bad  Might have to make them a very sturdy pen with really strong fencing, Gators can go find their snack elsewhere!


I agree.


----------

